# Wmiexe can i delete?



## deanr (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey All ! Good day everyone!
Wmiexe.exe caused an invalid page fault in kernel32 at 0167:bff ... comes up at startup ? Now i`ve look around at this pest + i dont have a use for Netmeeting ! I`d like to delete this (wmiexe.exe) from my computer. Is it "safe" to do so + can y`all give me instructions on assinating this PEST ? Thanx in advance Dean


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_w.php states that wmiexe.exe is


> NT component, used by Windows Millennium to detect Plug and Play-compliant IEEE 1394 devices during the startup process. Since this is important for the computer to work properly if you have these, Windows Millennium protects wmiexe.exe and will restore the file even if it's deleted or renamed. Check here for some details on what to do to stop it loading


----------



## deanr (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey GUY ! Thx 4 quick reply !
I`m running 98se + still unclear as to this program function ? I`ve tried to delete it from findfiles + it says Windows needs it ? I dont see da need. Any help is welcome ! Thx Dean


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

In my post above, click on the "here" link in the quote. There are directions on how to take care of it.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

You may want to use SFC to extract a new copy from either your .cab files or your install CD. It may just be that the file is corrupted and needs to be replaced. But don't delete it, it's needed.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Not really needed for Win98, which is why I asked.

take a look at that link

http://www.methylblue.com/tweaks/wmiexe.php


----------



## Philftm (Jul 12, 2003)

If you download this programme (its free) from http://www.winpatrol.com it shows whats running on your computer in the background, if you press active tasks and highlight wmiexe and press kill task this will stop it running in the background then press start, find files & folders and type in wmiexe then highlight it, right ckick on wmiexe & delete it will come up with the usual just delete it & it will be gone.


----------

